# Northstar 3.5 angle head problems



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

I purhcased a 3.5 " Northstar angle head not long ago. I haven't used it much at all because first time I used the angle head it wasn't working right. It was tilting and cutting my tape. I use angle heads for finish coat by the way. I mailed the angle head to Northstar and they said they fixed the problem and shipped it back to me. I got to use it today and the angle head didn't tilt but was leaving heavy edges and was not covering well over the beveled edge. I grabbed my Drywall Master 3" angle head and it did not leave any edges and covered the beveled edge with no problem. I also found that my drywall master angle head was easier to run because of the wheels. Can anyone help me out here? I read so much that the northstar angle heads are top quality but I'm just not seeing it.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Bone heads are the best. The new Northstar is not the same thinking its because there made in china now but I could be wrong.....


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Terrence35 said:


> I purhcased a 3.5 " Northstar angle head not long ago. I haven't used it much at all because first time I used the angle head it wasn't working right. It was tilting and cutting my tape. I use angle heads for finish coat by the way. I mailed the angle head to Northstar and they said they fixed the problem and shipped it back to me. I got to use it today and the angle head didn't tilt but was leaving heavy edges and was not covering well over the beveled edge. I grabbed my Drywall Master 3" angle head and it did not leave any edges and covered the beveled edge with no problem. I also found that my drywall master angle head was easier to run because of the wheels. Can anyone help me out here? I read so much that the northstar angle heads are top quality but I'm just not seeing it.


Hey Terrance, do you typically pin the springs back? If so, try running it without pinning the springs back. You get greater edge tension without pinning them back, I always run both springs. Also, just curious, have you ever run a head larger than a 3"? Even having experience running angle heads, it is a bit of a learning curve as to how much your applicator angle can affect coverage, the larger the head gets. (Tilting is also more common in larger heads) If you have a side showing tape, or not handling the bevel properly, change the angle of the applicator by moving the handle of the applicator towards the thin side, or bad bevel side. This will place more pressure on the adjacent wall, as well as placing more pressure on the outside edge of the blade on the "problem side" leaving more coverage on the "problem side". Sensitivity to angles and pressure are far more pronounced the larger the head gets. Even more so with 4" heads we run. Hope this helps in some way! If not, maybe we can trade and you can try mine. It runs great!


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Mudstar said:


> Bone heads are the best. The new Northstar is not the same thinking its because there made in china now but I could be wrong.....


Made in Canada eh.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

It is probably all in the adjustment. If I had an angle head that was not covering the tape sufficiently, I would increase the crown adjustment (in bowing at center) of the blade. Not much mind you. A very small amount of crowning goes a long way. If the blade is cutting the tape, one or both of the blades is too high above the housing and center clip. If mud is slipping out of the sides, then the side shoes have too much gap. Too little side shoe gap, and the angle head will edge. A lot of mechanical tool finishing is learning how too adjust them and maintain them properly.


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

GreatLakesTools said:


> Hey Terrance, do you typically pin the springs back? If so, try running it without pinning the springs back. You get greater edge tension without pinning them back, I always run both springs. Also, just curious, have you ever run a head larger than a 3"? Even having experience running angle heads, it is a bit of a learning curve as to how much your applicator angle can affect coverage, the larger the head gets. (Tilting is also more common in larger heads) If you have a side showing tape, or not handling the bevel properly, change the angle of the applicator by moving the handle of the applicator towards the thin side, or bad bevel side. This will place more pressure on the adjacent wall, as well as placing more pressure on the outside edge of the blade on the "problem side" leaving more coverage on the "problem side". Sensitivity to angles and pressure are far more pronounced the larger the head gets. Even more so with 4" heads we run. Hope this helps in some way! If not, maybe we can trade and you can try mine. It runs great!


I would love to take you up on that offer


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

do u got enough mud. did roll it. fuuuuuucccck!:jester:


----------

